# Blu Ray mit Linux

## AmonAmarth

hallo zusammen!

von der Problematik Blu Ray filme unter Linux zum abspielen zu bekommen habe ich bisher nur am Rande mitbekommen, weil mir bisher immer die Hardware dazu fehlte. ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken mir ein Blu Ray Laufwerk für den Rechner anzuschaffen. Mein Auge fiel auf ein Laufwerk von LG: BH10LS(30) weil es mir vom preis/Leistungsverhältnis am günstigsten erschien. Nun hab ich aber, bevor ich Hals über Kopf neue Hardware anschaffe die nicht mit Linux funktioniert, nochmal etwas recherchiert ob ich es auch zum laufen bewegen kann. Dabei bin ich auf den Thread gestoßen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691564.html

Demnach muss man manche (alle?) Laufwerke zunächst einmal mit einer semi-legalen Firmware flashen wodurch man seine Garantie verliert. Für das von mir ins Auge gefasste Laufwerk, habe ich leider bisher noch keine "spezial"-Firmware gefunden.

Nun zu meinen Fragen. Muss ich zwangsläufig jedes Laufwerk patchen? Hat einer Erfahrung damit und kann mir ein Laufwerk empfehlen was ich in jedem Fall zum laufen bekomme? Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem lxbdplayer (http://lxbdplayer.sourceforge.net/english.html) oder muss ich wirklich jedes mal vorher rippen um eine BD zu sehen? Funktioniert die Brennerfunktionalität mit jedem Laufwerk und K3b (cdrkit) oder brauch ich dafür das kommerzielle Nero für Linux?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Das mit dem Patchen gilt aber nur für BlueRay oder?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Das mit dem Patchen gilt aber nur für BlueRay oder?

 

ja, afaik. denn durch den patch lässt sich ein teil der verschlüsselung umgehen. für dvd sollte das selbe gelten wie bisher (deCSS benutzen).

meine weitere recherchen zeigen auf das man scheinbar mit makeMKV mit jedem(?) laufwerk rippen und streamen kann, ohne an der firmware rumschrauben zu müssen. allerdings ist mir die datengrundlage etwas dünn, um einfach ein gerät zu kaufen, um dann festzustellen das das nicht der wahrheit entspricht. ich würde gern eine Bestätigung von jemandem haben, der sich damit auskennt und mir sagen kann welches laufwerk "kaufbar" ist und welches nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich hab hier seit ca. einem Jahr ein LG  Laufwerk HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW CH08LS10 2.00 (ohne BD Brenner) laufen. Und ja makemkv ist prima geeignet, und funkt prima  :Smile: 

Ein Ebuild findest du zb im "multimedia" Overlay, musst es dir evtl. nur auf die aktuelle Version anpassen.

Bei dieser Variante ist kein flashen der firmware nötig.

Sprich: Blu Ray Filme direkt vom Laufwerk abspielen sollte eigentlich problemlos klappen, geht dann über ein Stream der mit den üblichen Playern wie zb vlc oder mplayer abgespielt werden kann.

----------

## Marlo

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ist kein flashen der firmware nötig..

 

++ das gehört ins Reich der Sagen.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Blu Ray Filme direkt vom Laufwerk abspielen... .

 

++ geht ohne Probleme.

Auch das Brennen funktioniert out of the box.

Das einzige kleine Problemchen ist z.Z. noch unter Linux den Ton über HDMI an das TV bzw. Beamer zu bekommen.

----------

## schily

cdrkit unterstützt kein Blu-Ray. cdrkit kann nichteinmal DVDs korrekt schreiben.

Das Original cdrtools hingegen interstützt beides.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schily wrote:*   

> cdrkit unterstützt kein Blu-Ray. cdrkit kann nichteinmal DVDs korrekt schreiben.
> 
> Das Original cdrtools hingegen interstützt beides.

 

wie recht du hast !

danke für cdrtools  :Smile: 

mit dem blöden cdrkit habe ich schon einige DVD+Rs umsonst verbrannt und wunderte mich, ob es am Brenner lag - aber dann hab ich die ganze blödsinnige

Geschichte mit dem Fork und Debian gelesen

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, schön, dass man bei Gentoo so einfach die Wahl hat, was man nutzen möchte und das nicht umständlich ins System frickeln muss.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   
> 
> Blu Ray Filme direkt vom Laufwerk abspielen... . 
> ...

 

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich sehr naive frage, wie genau geht das? Mit einem Blue-Ray/DVD laufwerk/Brenner für 100 Euro kann ich also auch Blue-Ray Medien aus der Videothek ausleihen und abspielen? Dieser verlinkte lxbp, kann scheinbar nur Filme abspielen die keinen Schutz bieten.

Allerdings frage ich mich wie das genau gemeint ist mit dem: "direkt vom Laufwerk abspielen" wie verwendet man dann das Laufwerk? Wie geht das mit Mplayer und Co? Oder ist hier ein Stand-Alone-Player gemeint den man für den Fernseher verwendet und dann einfach an die Fernsehkarte anschließt?

(Ich frage mich das weil ich ein externes Laufwerk erworben hab (ich brauchte einfach eins), das HD-DVDs abspielen kann, aber HD-DVDs kann ich damit nicht schauen weil (mein mplayer) aktuell HD-DVDs nicht lesen kann.)

Update: Ah, ok ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt was gemeint ist, schaut aus als benutzt man makemkv zum Streamen und Entschlüsseln der Daten, anschließend kann man den Film als Stream anschauen. Mal schauen ob mir das Programm 59 Flocken Wert ist ;)

----------

## Josef.95

@ChrisJumper

Schau ansonsten auch noch mal in diesem Thread dort wurde auch noch einiges erwähnt.

 *Quote:*   

> Mal schauen ob mir das Programm 59 Flocken Wert ist ;)

  Kannst ja zu nächst erst mal die zeitlich begrenzte Testversion testen ;)

Ein Key für die Testversion findest du hier

----------

